

Show HN: PasteMonitor – monitors and sends alerts for keywords on Pastebin - tomeggington
https://www.pastemonitor.com

======
tzakrajs
I am interested to see how your relationship goes with Pastebin given that
your product directly competes with their revenue model.

------
tomeggington
PasteMonitor is intended to act as a general purpose complimentary service to
@dumpmon and Troy Hunt's haveibeenpwned.com.

------
zobzu
not sure how fast the db refreshes, i made an account and made a search, then
posted some pastebin doc with the terms in it, no results so far

~~~
tomeggington
Polling happens every eight minutes, so you should be getting matches within
that time period.

------
MrDrone
Do you guys have plans for an API or webhooks?

~~~
tomeggington
I'm just a lone guy who built this in his spare time ;) If it turns out that
this project has real world value to people, then an API seems like an obvious
next step.

------
ghjkllkjhg
Email confirmations not sending?

~~~
tomeggington
The WebJob that sends these out has a tendency to fall asleep, but there don't
appear to be any pending so hopefully you've had it through ok now.

